# Does Seachem Stability Work?



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi there, 

Was wondering if anyone knows if Seachem Stability really works? Does it really shorten the cycle time it takes to establish a new tank or is it just a gimmick? Thanks!


Laura


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

works fantastic


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

No gimmick, this stuff works as intended.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I actually bought some today because I've changed back from sand to gravel to avoid hanging myself


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

works well, it will cycle tank alot faster. but as fast as Seachem claims.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

*thanks  Guess I will add it to my shopping list then...*

thanks! I'll grab a bottle then next time I'm at Big Al's. Or does anyone know where to get it cheaper?


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

kkaamm on pricenetwork usually has it for a good price. he is in markham


----------

